# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Live Web Cam Baie de St. Jean

## stbartshopper

http://st-barth.com/liveca2.html

----------


## waynek

I don't think this one is live.

----------


## didier

well the cars are moving so it must be live

----------


## waynek

Or recorded some time in the past.  Several of the other cameras say live on the Youtube feed - this one does not.  This one seems to be a recording starting at dusk - if you drag the timeline forward a bit you will see it go dark.  And even at the beginning at 0:00 on the timeline it is darker than the other cameras.

There are several of these cameras with URLs like:  http://st-barth.com/livecam2.html

It seems to me that cameras 1,2 and 6 are not live - they are feeds from some time in the past.  Cameras 3,4 (different views of Gustavia Harbour) ,5 (airport runway and apron) & 7 (Flamands) appear to be live.

----------


## KPJ72

http://www.caribbean-on-line.com/car...a-webcam.shtml

this is live, you have to click "live" at the bottom though

----------


## waynek

Agreed - again it seems to me that the following are live:

Gustavia Harbour:  http://st-barth.com/livecam3.html and http://st-barth.com/livecam4.html

Flamands: http://st-barth.com/livecam7.html

Airport runway and apron:  http://st-barth.com/livecam5.html

But http://st-barth.com/livecam1.html, http://st-barth.com/livecam2.html, and http://st-barth.com/livecam6.html are not live.

With the Flamands camera you can see waves coming all the way through the full width of the beach.  And at Gustavia some waves are now coming over the pier/dock.

----------


## garykool81

Looks like a number of people opted to note move their sailboats from the harbor. That is unfortunate, since I am guessing it is no longer safe to relocate them? If they can't get them out of there soon, I would guarantee they'll be breaking free and ultimately sinking in this storm. :-\

----------


## waynek

There isn't any time to get them moved now as the winds are already pretty high, the sun sets in less than an hour and the full brunt of the storm will hit overnight.

----------

